# Billing Oral medication J codes with E&M



## NishaJ (May 30, 2017)

Hi ....

    I need a  clarification on billing J codes for Oral mediciation with E&M codes, especially Prednisolone. Medicare denied  Oral medication J codes with E&M codes as  inclusive in E&M..
    Is there any guidelines regarding this Oral meds reimbursement for Medicare.


----------



## Kris Cuddy (May 31, 2017)

Nisha,

Medicare part B only pays for specific drugs, mainly injections/infusions. Here's a great MLN Matters article about what parts of Medicare covers what for drugs: https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0570.pdf  .

Good luck!


----------

